# Anyone with a grey or palomino?



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

My favourite colours are palomino and grey! I'd love to see some that people own


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite color is palomino too! Here's my pally girls Cheyenne and Tequila, they're half sisters. Cheyenne is coming 4 and Tequila is coming a year old in June. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> My favorite color is palomino too! Here's my pally girls Cheyenne and Tequila, they're half sisters. Cheyenne is coming 4 and Tequila is coming a year old in June. Welcome to the forum!


 
They are both gorgeous! You're lucky to have them two! Very pretty ponies :lol:


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a grey


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a grey! Envi is a grey arabian.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well if you mean grey by horse color terms, yes but to look at he's not grey, he's white.... :shock:


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Hip Hop's a grey too! Yay!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Willow's a grey. She's gotten lighter in the few years I've owned her.
She'll probably end up totally white.  I really love those dapples.
Then








Now







And believe it or not my sister's new baby, Faith is a registered a grey


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Annabanna -what kind of breed is your guy?


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

flytobecat said:


> Annabanna -what kind of breed is your guy?


Hes an OTTB


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

of course all the pics of her on my computer are when shes dirty! i really want to scan some pictures in old photo albums of her turning grey as a yearling.




























this last pic was taken during a bath and you can see shes getting flea-bitten spots. It just started this year


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My stable owner has lots and lots of grey horses. 

This is her qualified Lipizzaner stallion.


















A Lipizzaner mare of hers.









Another Lipizzaner mare,









Another Lipizzaner mare









And this is one of the Lipizzaner mares that I'm riding.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My stallion is a grey. Not the colour I was looking for when buying, but he stole me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cracker and Gracie Mae....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

StackofHorses said:


> They are both gorgeous! You're lucky to have them two! Very pretty ponies :lol:


 Thanks!! I'll have to find a picture of Cheyenne's full sister to post, she's a pally too.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HLL - They are not your horses, but your neighbors...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dobe is my gray boy, though he's quickly turning full white :-(.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish they would stay dapple grey.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welp. I figured I had to jump in here sometime. xD

Pallys - 

First up is Ruger, he's our three year old.









And Barbie, don't own her anymore, but she's gorgeous and I love her -










Now the greys

Previously owned grey paint stud, RIP Blue -










And this is Maya, who belongs to one of my friends


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is my gelding Biscuit with the breeder. I hauled him out there so I could see his sire and so the breeder could see my boy. He said "yep...that is one of our babies...look at that head and hip!!" Biscuit has the same eyes as his sire...they look slightly worried about something!!


----------



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

*drool* all such gorgeous horses!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a wonderful grey gelding who I love to pieces. Here's my Rexy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's Cheyenne's full sister Honey, she is 5 this year. She was sold 2 years ago, I know the new owner and have permission to post this picture.

Honey. She was 2 years old in this pic.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My 4 horses are:
Rosie, 21 grey
Dream, 11 grey
Sassy, 5 grey
Dusty, 3 dunalino


Guess who hates bath-time...ME.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always had a soft spot for the greys!
"Old grey mare, ain't what she used to be!" What I used to sing to my girl!
Wsarabians, I'm coming for your horse! Dream boat!

Here is my grey, no show horse but rock solid.

















And a grey's only downfall?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The best horse I ever owned was a Paly, loved that girl. 

Here's my grey, he's getting lighter all the time.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks Dru! How about some pics of your gorgeous gray girls? :wink:


LOL-- OK-- Here's one of my very pregnant Emma- (Echo Empress)










Magic- at her 2nd Reserve Championship win in addition 2 Blues and a 2nd..


















This mare has made me proud beyond expectation.

And we will have SO much more to announce very soon... but it is not a "grey" topic...it's a lot "darker" - - lol


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

AlexS said:


> The best horse I ever owned was a Paly, loved that girl.
> 
> Here's my grey, he's getting lighter all the time.


Your grey is lovely.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

One more of Magic before her show career- running free...happy to be pasture-dirty-lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Greys;

Scotty










'Lil Brother










Mimi










My great mountain horse Flintlock










Abraxas about to be backed for the first time










And, of course, my pal Lil Ab










As for palominos, This is Leah...another mountain Quarab


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Lovely horses Allison! Scotty looks quite the powerhouse and very handsome..


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow Allison!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely horses Allison and Dru!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my much loved pally


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

The discussion regarding whether a member can refer to horses she takes care of as her horses even though she may not own them has been removed from this thread. If anyone believes a post is breaking the Horse Forum rules, please report it and allow the Horse Forum Team to address it, and feel free to start a thread in the Talk to the Team forum if an issue is not addressed to your satisfaction.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is our Grey - Apache. Sweet guy that has been perfect for my husband. Hard from me to picture him as that little chestnut pinto we picked out so many years back. He is 7 this year.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Onyx


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chandy


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Molly. Golden palomino 25 year old AQHA mare,


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Chandy and her spotted butt is so cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely mare you have there New_Image! Also like the horse in your avatar!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

New Image -Is she 25 in the pictures? If so she looks great!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

flytobecat said:


> New Image -Is she 25 in the pictures? If so she looks great!


Those were all from last year, so _technically_twenty four :wink: And thank-you, she was my first horse (fourteen years ago) and is very special to everyone here. She is well photographed and documented so....

Just before her twenty fifth birthay in March, 









My husband sneaking her a carrot for her birthday,


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is Aidan, my grey QH/Connemara x


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are my grey and palomino Icelandics. The grey mare is Angel, the palominos are mother and daughter Asa and Lilja.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

So... technically neither gray nor palomino. My boy is cremello- same gene as palomino, but two copies of it instead of one.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have two choices- like everyone's post because of all the gorgeous horses, or just comment once telling you all how gorgeous your horses are.

....

Everyone has GORGEOUS horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your cremello verona!! I'm quite partial to them of course. :smile:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am LOVING all these horses, some beautiful greys and pally. Here is my guy.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

C:\Users\Melody\Desktop\Advertisement\Games sept. 20, 09 077.JPG


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

http://C:\Users\Melody\Desktop\Advertisement\Games sept. 20, 09 077.JPG


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

i couldn't post a pic, but this is a horse I used to have.
For Cody, my old horse... I miss you!! - YouTube


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nokota - you have to upload to the forum or somewhere like photobucket. Direct linking from your harddrive doesn't work.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Nokota - you have to upload to the forum or somewhere like photobucket. Direct linking from your harddrive doesn't work.



You can do it directly from your hard drive. Go to advanced, click on the paper clip, browse your hard drive and pick photo and upload. Close window after uploading picts go back to paper clip and either insert all or pick the photo you want.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hunter - that _is_ uploading. Direct linking is what Nokota tried to do... We can't see their computer, so can't see the picture. The picture has to be hosted somewhere online (in other words uploaded somewhere).


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Hunter - that _is_ uploading. Direct linking is what Nokota tried to do... We can't see their computer, so can't see the picture. The picture has to be hosted somewhere online (in other words uploaded somewhere).



So just upload instead of linking, easier no?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Depends on the person. Some think it's easier to upload here, some think it easier to upload elsewhere and then post it here. I tend to have pictures uploaded elsewhere and then post them here. There is no right or wrong way to do this really.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

these are my guys 

Smokey, a 5 year old, 16hh still lots to learn. Unfortunately I have no clue what breed but I am pretty sure he has QH in him... 









Sunny, my 8 year old Palomino, 15.3hh and LOTS of fun...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Island Horselover said:


> these are my guys
> 
> Smokey, a 5 year old, 16hh still lots to learn. Unfortunately I have no clue what breed but I am pretty sure he has QH in him...
> 
> ...



Your Pally and mine would look great pulling a cart! Cept mine needs to grow a hand higher to match lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are a few throughout the year of Hunter, my 18 yo QH gelding. He changes color drastically between his summer coat and winter coat, and when his winter coat is clipped shorter it's even lighter. Sorry for the overload of pics


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My Hunter changes color too.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's so light in the last pic! That's what color my boy was this winter when I clipped him (with a guard) since he gets too fuzzy and I'm in south GA. I love the pic of him with the english saddle!


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

*<3*

this is my favourite photo of conquest ever


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

amp23 said:


> He's so light in the last pic! That's what color my boy was this winter when I clipped him (with a guard) since he gets too fuzzy and I'm in south GA. I love the pic of him with the english saddle!



The last pict was shortly after a clip 2 years ago. My trainer did it, she had never seen him without shaggy fur so when about 2 weeks later he was golden brown she just about fell over when she saw him.

I like the look with the english saddle, although I don't ride english and haven't for years. My trainer was riding him, she thinks I could sell him as a show pony once he is fully trained and get some good money for him but I won't sell him, no way.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't sell mine either....  he used to be western and is now english and is used as a lesson horse for a few 12-14 year old girls learning how to jump 

Now I see the lines where you stopped shaving at the top of his legs- I noticed the color difference earlier but didn't look closely at it lol


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

My girl Amira. Flea-bitten in the front, dappled in the back. I wish I could get the dapples to stay :-(

and then her favorite color....mud!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

None of these horses are mine-


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
Thank you to the people who told me how to upload these. This is a Quarter Horse mare (Cody) I used to own until 2010. I really miss and love her with all my heart <3


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nokotaheaven said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> Thank you to the people who told me how to upload these. This is a Quarter Horse mare (Cody) I used to own until 2010. I really miss and love her with all my heart <3



Awe she's beautiful. We should have a palomino party lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha thank you. And yes we should lol xD
And if u want, she came from Lazy Lou QH Ranch in Manitoba. They produce many horses like her every year if u wanna get one, one day


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha thank you. And yes we should lol xD
> And if u want, she came from Lazy Lou QH Ranch in Manitoba. They produce many horses like her every year if u wanna get one, one day



Thats OK I already have one lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol okay xD


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Forgot one! His name is Spidey, not mine and again.. A rescue with MONSTROUS withers








Here you can see how much his withers pop up.. The horse next to him has a pretty bad sway back 
















OH, I almost forgot Winston.. Not me riding, a friend


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

So here's my Palomino filly (Cash). The other sooty Pali is her sire (Rowdy), I DO NOT OWN HIM! But have known him since he was a colt  He is my friends stallion. Isn't he beautiful!!! He is the top three pics, she is the bottom three. The first one is lately, she just turned 2 (fat hay belly ) the other is right when she was born, the last is when she shed her foal coat....maybe she has a little sooty from dad?? who knows


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both gorgeous AW!! :smile:


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Why thank you  like I said, I don't own the stud, but I do the filly. Hope to be going home on leave soon and working on starting her. Probably wont get on her since I will only be there a little while. Hence the reason she kinda looks like a yellow cow right now  But, it's good for babies to be turned out and just be babies. She is already completely ground broke, just needs to grow up and take the next step!!  cant wait!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. Have to jump in with my grey girl, Holly. She is 3 in the first pic and just turned 4 in the rest.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Army wife said:


> So here's my Palomino filly (Cash). The other sooty Pali is her sire (Rowdy), I DO NOT OWN HIM! But have known him since he was a colt  He is my friends stallion. Isn't he beautiful!!! He is the top three pics, she is the bottom three. The first one is lately, she just turned 2 (fat hay belly ) the other is right when she was born, the last is when she shed her foal coat....maybe she has a little sooty from dad?? who knows


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Oregon Ducks!!!


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got a dapple gray, unfortunately the day is coming when all her dapples will fade and she'll be white as they come.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Aww they're all gorgeous horses!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lenox:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Lenox:


Oh. My. 
This is a handsome horse, equiniphile! :shock:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

*drool* Equiniphile, I really think Lenox would like a little trip to Chile


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a grey pony - the one mugging in my avatar - currently pregnant and in this photo, reminding me strangely of David Bowie...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have any recent pictures but I know two pally's and a grey. Well I know a lot of greys but I only have one picture. 

My boy Sammy who loves to get dirty. He can be quite dark coat and have a very white mane and tail but when he has 24/7 access to a dam and its too hot during summer for rugs I can't be bothered to maintain it.















Princess a friends beautiful QH mare she is even darker in colour then in this picture








A grey colt that was at work ages ago


----------



## platinumspurs (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got a gray as well but I think he will turn flea-bitten soon...sadly. I am hoping for a white with black mane and tail. Can always hope right? 

Cant get the picture to work but I think it's on my profile.


----------



## Strawberryfields (May 9, 2011)

i've got a grey TB mare who was dappled when I first got her and is not a silvery white  Let's see if my attachments work..


----------

